# مشروع شبكات



## drasticxx (10 ديسمبر 2010)

يا شباب في مشروع شبكات مشروع على االايبا نت مشغول اخذت منةصاحبي وبدي اسلمه بس قلنا الدكتور اعرضو النتائج واطبعواها فممكن حدا يعطين البرنامج ويقلي كيف اعرض النتائج عشان اطبعا وشكراااااا


----------



## ياسر نتوف (30 ديسمبر 2010)

اللهم صلي على سيدنا محمد


----------

